# Help with selecting Domane WSD sizing?



## jazzyjane (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi all! I'm trying to decide between the 50cm and 52cm Trek Domane 4.3 WSD. I'm like 5'4" (162cm with my cycling shoes), 108 lbs. I have pretty good flexibility (practice yoga) and my body type is evenly split between legs and upper torso. Even after test riding both sizes, I can't seem to make the choice between sizing as they ride so similarly. The 50cm seems kinda cramped (even with a 100mm stem) but the 52cm seems a bit too stretched out (with a 90mm stem), especially if I ride in the drops. Standover clearance seems to be fine on both (my measured saddle height is 66 which is like the borderline lowest recommended height on the 52cm Trek specs.) What I don't like about the 50cm is that it looks so tiny and like a toy. I'm thinking 52cm since I've been told the Domane fits a bit small compared to like other brands/models, but wondering if this would be a mistake and to go for the 50cm? Oh, and I should tell you that I'm not racing but looking for a spirited snappy ride. I'll be using the bike for mostly long 2+ hour endurance type rides with my local riding club. Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

What is your experience riding a road bike? The comfort / fit will evolve over time if you haven't ridden one much and you should be able to get more stretched out comfortably. 

There's only 1/2 cm difference in reach between the 2 sizes you are looking at and the stack is 1 1/2 cm taller on the 52 cm which seems like it would make the fit not radically different, but apparently not. If you are dealing with a good shop, they should be willing to set you up on a trainer with the 2 sizes, watch you spin for a while, take a few quick measurements / make some adjustments (Saddle up/down forward/bakc) and help pick one that is right for you. It's not all about reach of course, crank position relative to knees, balance front to back with the saddle position correct etc.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Get the 50cm. As you pointed out, the 52cm will put your seat height near the bottom of the acceptable range, one reasonable indicator that the bike is just a tad large for you.

Also, even though the 50cm feels cramped with the 100mm stem, you can always install a longer stem. I don't know how the 50cm bike was set up in the showroom, but if the stem was in the high rise position, it may make the bike reach feel shorter. Flipping the stem to the low rise position may work, so check the bike again and see if the staff will flip the stem and try another test ride.

Choosing the 52cm bike will push you to the lower limit of stem available to make the bike fit, leaving you little room to customize the bike to your body.

Make sure both sizes had their seat fore/aft set in the same position for your test ride. No need to get it fit to you, just put them both in the middle of their range for the sake of a fair comparison of fit.

You've got to get over the tiny appearance of the smaller bike. Buying the bike size based on looks can get you in real trouble.

The use of the bike has little bearing on the size you'll choose.


----------



## jazzyjane (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the help, everyone!

I went to test the sizing out again and the shop said 52 is probably the better choice since my knees were too close to the handlebar or something on the 50cm? He said he could make either would work but 52 is what he'd like to see me on. He mentioned the smaller frame will be more responsive but the 52 may be more comfortable. I'm not sure why. Could someone please explain what he meant? 

This bike will be a big purchase for me so I want to make sure I get it right with size!

Thanks again!

P.S.
I've been riding a while. Have completed a bunch of centuries. I just sold my old Cannondale so I could afford my next bike.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

The larger frame has a taller head tube by 1.5 CM which gives you more room to play with for bar height moving upward than the 50cm. Seems odd to me that the bikes feel that different to you with only 1/2 cm in reach difference - testing the 52 with the 90mm stem vs the 50 with the 100mm stem, the 52 should have had a shorter reach. Perhaps the saddle position was the difference. 

Which model of the Domane WSD are you looking at? 

When you make the deal, have them swap the stock tires out for something decent while you are at it (the Bontrager tires aren't very good really).


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

The proximity of the knees to the handlebars has no bearing on fit. True, on any properly fitting bike the knees will not hit the handlebars anyway, but I have NEVER heard a bike being sized based on that parameter.

As you said earlier, if you ride the 50cm you feel like the 100mm stem is too short. So, if you install a 110, you'll likely fit better and you'll satisfy your salesman's fit test.

The smaller bike will be more "responsive because it will have a shorter top tube and hence a shorter wheelbase. It's minimal, and would likely be negated by the longer stem required on the 50cm frame. As for the comfort on the larger frame, I have no idea what they're thinking of.

Your salesman has the advantage over us armchair forum geeks in that he can actually see you on both bikes, while we can't. Have you considered trying another Trek dealer? I would. But don't tell the other dealer what the first recommended. See what their size suggestion is. (You can still buy the bike from the first dealer.) You could try a third Trek dealer just to break any ties and you'll most likely feel assured of your choice after having 3 opinions.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I test road the 50cm Madone 4.5 and found the same as you, I felt squished and not stable (I'm 5'3") so I didn't buy it (and I don't think the longer stem would have cut it because it just felt my knees were too close to the handlebars), ended up with a 48cm male BMC. You being an inch taller would probably be much better off with the 52cm, but your LBS should be able to recommend the size for you after seeing you on them. 

If neither fit you properly, don't feel like you have to buy them. Try a male Domane too and see if you like it or even a different manufacturer. Just don't settle for something that doesn't fit you.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

It's hard to say without knowing you cycling inseam measurement (which is different than pants inseam.) The main difference will be saddle-to-bar drop (bar height in relation to saddle height.) If you can fit two frame sizes the bigger frame will allow you to get the bars up higher and sit more upright. Since the Domane is an endurance bike the shop may be assuming you want a very upright position. The Domane has a pretty big stack in the endurance category so I would think the 50cm probably makes more sense at your height. Stems are easily changed, frames not so much.


----------



## jazzyjane (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the help, everyone! You're all so awesome!

Turns out you were all right and I was sized out at two other shops as 50cm as you'd said. I even tried out the 47cm which was too small. Once the seat and seatpost were properly adjusted, the bike felt great. I still don't really like the look of the 50cm Domane 4.3 WSD with the harshly sloping top tube, but I'm okay with it since ride and fit is most important, right?

Anyhow, thanks again to all for your help!


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

don't forget the madone seat mast... there are 5 and 20mm setbacks I believe..


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

If you don't like the sloping top tube look at some of the regular Domane's not the WSD.


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2012)

Even the regular Domane's have a fair amount of slope on the top tube, you have to get the classics edition to really get a flat top tube and that geometry is a probably a bit aggressive compared to what OP is looking for


----------

